# Wlan zugriff auf anderes Notebook (Vista)



## dg87 (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich und mein Freund sitzen grad beide mit einem Laptop da und wollen Daten austauschen. Wenn er auf Geräte anzeigen macht sieht er meinen Laptop und ich kann seinen sehen. Er kann dann mein Laptop anklicken und wird aufgefordert, Benutzername und Kennwort einzugeben. Funktioniert auch wunderbar.
Nur wenn ich seinen Laptop anklicken will und darauf zugreifen will kommt nach langem Laden eine Fehlermeldung, dass es nicht geht und ein Ping gesendet wurde der aber nicht anwortet.

Was kann denn alles an Einstellungen fehlen, damit ich auch Benutzername und Kennwort bei ihm eingeben kann?
Bitte um Hilfe, es handelt sich um Vista.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Januar 2008)

Im Netzwerke- und Verbindungen (oder so ähnlich) musst du die Dateifreigabe etc. aktivieren.
Ich kann nachher auf meinem Vista nochmal genauer nachschaun... aber ich nutze verständlicherweise lieber mein Ubuntu und Vista nur zum Zocken wenn etwas in Wine nicht läuft </off-topic>


----------

